# New book out on English style stickmaking.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

New book out on stickmaking By Charlie walked an award winning UK Stickmaker. It was published this month and available on Amazon. If you have an interest in the how to of walking sticks with Wood, horn, or antler handles you may want to look into this book.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks! I'll have to check it out.

Rodney


----------

